# Puppy vs Large Breed Puppy vs Adult Food



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Any good research /proof out there? My baby just turned 3 months and all this conflicting information about too much nutrition affecting joints is confusing me!

www.ellvy.com


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the link for Rhonda Hovan's information on slow growth that you should find helpful:

Retrievers


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Your pup is GORGEOUS!!!! We've had good luck with all life stages food, but I think we would have found happiness with puppy food also. I would go with either puppy or all life stages, but I don't think strictly adult food would be the best choice, nutrition-wise. That is pure speculation though, I know others that have very successfully raised puppies on adult food. i'd discuss with my breeder and vet and follow what you all determine is best.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> Any good research /proof out there? My baby just turned 3 months and all this conflicting information about too much nutrition affecting joints is confusing me!
> 
> www.ellvy.com


 Amen to that! What a beautiful little pup you have.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

puppy or large breed puppy, my opinion is adult has too low of fat and protein percentages. i like the higher fat for their coat and higher protein is good for them while they are growing just watch she isnt getting chubby if so cut back on the amount of food.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

I always use puppy food, for at least the first 6-9mths, but strangely when I gave Charlie the large breed puppy version he kept bringing it up and I had to change back to the ordinary puppy food. 
Your puppy is just beautiful


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've always done regular puppy or an all life stage. Usually by 6 months, they are on the all life stage.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree, there is so much conflicting info out there, it's head-spinning! What I decided to do is mix the two: Puppy & Large Breed Puppy. I figured I would split the odds. I give 1/2 cup Puppy & 1/4 cup LB Puppy--3 x per day with a fish oil capsule at lunch (she is currently 5 mo old) She's doing well on it (Orijen) and I just keep on eye on her ribcage to make sure I can still feel it and that she has a good tuck-up. All's well.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I forgot.....(seems to be a pattern of mine). What I've read about fast growth is dog foods that have too much fat, or too much calcium. If you decide to go non-grain, it's important to make sure you go with a brand that understands the correct fat & calcium needs of a growing puppy. It's not about high protein being the problem--it's too much fat and/or calcium in the food. It's also knowing that each dog is different, so the feeding guidelines on the package are simply that, guidelines. You have to watch your pups weight. As the gentleman said before me regarding weight....keep an eye on the ribcage, and tuck-up. Back off or add food amounts as needed.  (I am not an expert--this is only my experience)


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I agree, there is so much conflicting info out there, it's head-spinning! What I decided to do is mix the two: Puppy & Large Breed Puppy. I figured I would split the odds. I give 1/2 cup Puppy & 1/4 cup LB Puppy--3 x per day with a fish oil capsule at lunch (she is currently 5 mo old) She's doing well on it (Orijen) and I just keep on eye on her ribcage to make sure I can still feel it and that she has a good tuck-up. All's well.


\

I'm trying that now too! 1/2 cup puppy and a little bit of the LBP 3x's a day. She is a long dog, so I can see a little bit of the indentation (top view). When I feel her belly it's there . Is that considered too skinny? I also noticed with a little of the LBP she has less stool


----------

